# Columbia Jackets



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

i have an old columbia jacket. its prolly 6 or 7 years old and it still holds up. ugly as all hell but i rock it on the super cold (into the negatives F) days and it keeps me warm.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

lol yeah they are reallyyy warm

and i love how mine looks too


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

Any pics? Columbia is the shit for warmth.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

My Columbia Convert is about 3 years old and does great for me. The waterproofing has outlived 3 pairs of pants. Now I've got Columbia pants so we'll see how they are in the wet spring snow.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2008)

columbia convert brings back fond memories, as it's the jacket i sported freshman-junior year in high school. that jacket was killer.


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

kohls is having a sale on jackets, i got mine for 45$. it was orig. 230$


----------



## Teufulhund (Dec 20, 2010)

Just picked up a Columbia boarding jacket last week. Looking to get some info on it if anyone knows. It has the skull candy ipod controls on the left sleeve. On the left breast where the Columbia logo is it says grt under it. Any ideas what model this is? I've searched endlessly and haven't been able to find out anything on it, other than the skull candy controls. Bought it used on the bay. It was used once maybe. It's in pristine condition. $70 I paid for it. The seller said it was a $275 jacket so just trying to figure out if I did get that good of a deal. Either way though I love the jacket. Very light and warm. Picture has been included. Thanks to all.


----------



## bostonboarder (Nov 25, 2008)

Some of my favorite stuff I've ever worn this is my current gear, titanium series jacket and pants


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

Teufulhund said:


> Just picked up a Columbia boarding jacket last week. Looking to get some info on it if anyone knows. It has the skull candy ipod controls on the left sleeve. On the left breast where the Columbia logo is it says grt under it. Any ideas what model this is? I've searched endlessly and haven't been able to find out anything on it, other than the skull candy controls. Bought it used on the bay. It was used once maybe. It's in pristine condition. $70 I paid for it. The seller said it was a $275 jacket so just trying to figure out if I did get that good of a deal. Either way though I love the jacket. Very light and warm. Picture has been included. Thanks to all.


Was just talking to a guy on the lifts with that jacket tonight. He says he picked it up at Dicks Sporting Goods, so might check their site for the price.


----------



## Teufulhund (Dec 20, 2010)

Coo. Thanks for the info.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Perhaps of interest to people on this thread who are Columbia fans; they released their new "omni-heat" tech in their higher end jackets this season, they sent me (and a bunch of other snow bloggers) one to review.

Columbia Powder Bowl Parka review


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm a big fan of Columbia myself, I wear pants made by them on the slopes as well as my jacket.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

My jacket is a Columbia Titanium Series. It's 25k waterproof, super warm ,and it's a 3-in-1 convertible. I've never had a problem with Columbia. They make great gear.


----------

